# Lakewood stove need info



## windowmaker2 (Sep 6, 2014)

I bought a stove ( my first ) and was looking to see if anyone has any info or where I can go to find it. From looking at this forum I found out it is the Lakewood Cottager. It looks a bit different than the company brochure I found. The top front corners are not cut out and the pipe comes out the back and is  a 5" x7" oval. Does Lakewood exist any more? Thanks for your help.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 6, 2014)

Like you saw in the post you found here, not much chance of getting more info on the old heater. Lakewood has been gone for a long, long time.


----------



## windowmaker2 (Sep 6, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Like you saw in the post you found here, not much chance of getting more info on the old heater. Lakewood has been gone for a long, long time.


Thanks I purchased it painted industrial gray and had to strip it and paint it to what the pic is. Is it worth the 80$ I paid for it. It is just for my barn / woodshop.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 7, 2014)

Should make a decent shop heater.


----------

